# (monday) history in your game(including non-oriental monk info) 05-19-2003



## alsih2o (May 19, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game(including non-oriental monk info)*

lotsa gamey goodness, just for you!

 journal of western martial arts, for all of those that hace struggled withthe "western monk"- http://ejmas.com/jwma/jwmaframe.htm

 history of the quarterstaff, from above- http://ejmas.com/jwma/articles/2001/jwmaart_docherty_0501.htm


 at leats an idea a day. "today in medieval history"- 
http://historymedren.about.com/library/date/bl0513.htm

 viking battle everythign- http://historymedren.about.com/gi/d...http://www.thehaca.com/essays/vikingfight.htm

 cthulu wants jesse james too- http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...=/ap/20030511/ap_on_re_us/jesse_james_exhumed

 16th century codex from mexico, cthulu says "yo quiero codex"- http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=348110
 if a body dig a body thru the rye- http://www.irishexaminer.com/pport/web/ireland/Full_Story/did-sgRwUhinAvWSIsgHuTLc4nqWo2.asp


got steampunk? the hoistory of the transsiberian railway- http://www.transsib.ru/Eng/history.htm

 history of tattooing in the arctic!- http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/arctic_tattoos.htm

heraldry- http://www.fleurdelis.com/coatofarms.htm

the history of coal mining- http://www.pastperfect.org.uk/sites/woodhorn/archive/oldcoal.html

 and the history of copper- http://www.unr.edu/sb204/geology/copper2.html

liverpool labyrinth- http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2342183.stm

wiccan mythos (also helps you to understand fellow popsters better)- http://www.themystica.com/mystica/articles/w/wiccan_mythos.html

 til next week, be good


----------



## alsih2o (May 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## seasong (May 19, 2003)

Yay! His hair's cut, and he's still going strong! I know you like feedback (I sure do ), so...

Siberian Railroad: Suhweet! I'm working on a Magical Victorian Goth Steampunk setting for two of my players right now, and this has some good, inspirational tidbits on large scale engineering projects!

Journal of Western Martial Arts: Well, technically, I already knew about this site, but still a very nice resource .

Coal Mining: This was vaguely interesting, but more interesting to me was the link at the bottom of the page to Prehistoric Burial . That's really helping with my design of some ancient ruins/barrow mounds for a fantasy campaign. Yeah, baby . This, combined with that Nordic funeral link from a month or two ago you dropped, and I'm set!

Liverpool Labrynth: See Siberian Railroad. Yeah, yeah, YEAH .


----------



## Olive (May 19, 2003)

that tattoo site is cool... wierd how every word for it begins with 't'.


----------



## Conaill (May 20, 2003)

Interesting tidbit from the Quarterstaff link:



> On the 4th of September, John Strynger late of Babworth, laborour, assaulted Henry Pereson of Babworth with a staff worth 1d.



Unfortunately, the document doesn't state whether this was a d6 or d8...


----------



## alsih2o (May 20, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Interesting tidbit from the Quarterstaff link:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the document doesn't state whether this was a d6 or d8... *




 that is bladder controll funny!


----------



## arwink (May 20, 2003)

Clay, you are the man


----------



## Conaill (May 20, 2003)

The Willamson's Tunnels article is a must-read. Check out the Friends of Williamson's Tunnels website, with a [Virtual Tour of what's been discovered so far!


----------



## guedo79 (May 20, 2003)

Sweeeet. I was just about to make a Monk PC now I have something to visualize.


----------

